# 336 Forearm removal help



## PauldingHunter (Oct 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to get the forearm piece off of a 336 Marlin 35 Rem. I want to refinish the stock on it and I can't tell how to get it off without scratching up something


----------



## Patchpusher (Oct 17, 2008)

You have to remove the magazine tube. Take the cap off the magazine tube by removing the screw that is located at the bottom of the magazine tube at the muzzle. I usually put my left thumb over the top of the cap and take the screw out with a screwdriver in my right hand. Put the screwdriver down and with might right hand remove the spring and the follower. Next take out the screws in the two barrel bands. The magazine tube should slide forward and out of the forearm. To get the forearm off you have to slip the barrel band off of it.


----------



## PauldingHunter (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks I'll give it a whirl


----------



## Speakeasy (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks, Patchpusher; this helped me with mine, too. I appreciate it. -s


----------



## Patchpusher (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't mind helping those that will listen.


----------



## Speakeasy (Apr 11, 2009)

"When silent, even a fool can appear wise..." Got lots to learn, Pardner, and I thank you kindly. -s


----------



## bigbrannew (Apr 16, 2009)

cool i was worndering too, thanks


----------

